# Portscanner & Sniffer: Hacker-Tools für Profis



## Newsfeed (11 März 2009)

<img src=http://images.pcwelt.de/images/pcwelt/bdb/1964800/1964872/72x56.jpg width=72 height=56 alt="" border=1>




*Portscanner & Sniffer: Hacker-Tools für Profis*[SIZE=-1][/SIZE]
[SIZE=-1]Mit dem Netzwerk-Sniffer Wireshark entdecken Sie auf Ihrem Rechner Programme, die ohne Ihr Wissen Daten ins Internet schicken. Und mit dem Portscanner Nmap spüren Sie Schwachstellen in Ihrem Netzwerk auf bevor das Hacker tun. Die PC-WELT stellt Ihnen diese beiden Profi-Werkzeuge vor und nennt Alternativen.[/SIZE]














Weiterlesen...


----------

